# Foam background & overflow Qs



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

I have decided to try my hand making foam background. The tank is an Aqueon 120RR (48"x24"x24"). Initially, I'd thought about making the background in three sections (one between the overflows & one to fit between each overflow and the side pane). However, the more I thought about it the more I'd like to hide as much of the overflows as possible--leaving the surface, mid & low level inlets uncovered. I've looked through here fairly thoroughly and multiple Google searches and I've not yet to see even images of foam backgrounds with drilled tanks.

Does anyone have experience with a similar set up?

Any recommendations/advice specific to backgrounds with overflow boxes?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

There's a couple ways you can do it. I've done quite a few BG's over the years and the two ways to handle over flow towers are as follows. One is to go ahead and do your BG panels in 3 pc like you said, then just use the towers themselves as part of the BG by painting them the same color and then making small individual rocks out of foam and siliconing them to the towers. That is how I have done a few in the past. The other is to actually build the BG where it has 90 degree turns so it comes out a few inches to conform around the towers but fits right up against the towers. It's a lot more work doing it that way though and it will take up a but more room because the BG edges will be square where the overflow towers are.

This is a 90g with overflow I did for a guy in our club about 5 yrs ago where I did it the first way I mentioned


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Nice! Sadly, it hadn't crossed my mind to simply silicone pieces to the towers. In my mind's eye the BG would bow/now extend out around the towers like an outcrop.

Thought about it some more this morning and leaning towards a hybrid of sorts. Three pieces so as to get it in around the bracing but the middle would cover both towers and slightly overlap the outside pieces but cut so that ends fit snugly together to blend but moreover keep livestock from getting stuck.


----------

